#ubuntu-reviews 2010-10-04
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> dholbach: hi
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<nigelb> ok, so I won't make it to UDS (99% sure), so can you propose a session to review what cleansweep has done and to re-target it?
<nigelb> I think we'll need time until next LTS, yes we hugely underestimated the time required
<dholbach> do you have any proposals that should be discussed?
<nigelb> I can come up with something over the week.
<nigelb> But I'd like some help with it :)
<dholbach> I'm too busy
<dholbach> still catching up
<nigelb> ah, I suppose your inbox is at 4 digits still
<nigelb> I'll try to take somone else's help then :)
<dholbach> not quite, but still loads of stuff to do and I'd like to focus on getting things out of the way
<nigelb> Sure, np, I understand
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-10-05
<dholbach> good morning
<G> dholbach: good morning
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-10-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-10-07
<dholbach> Good Morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-10-08
<dholbach> good morning!
<dholbach> nigelb: did "[persia] Emmet to clarify buckets and TODO lists!: TODO" on https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-patch-review-process happen?
<nigelb> persia: ^^
<nigelb> I asked him a month or so back and he said he was "on it"
<nigelb> dholbach: I'll get in touch with Emmet and get back to you :)
<dholbach> nigelb: just update the blueprint
<dholbach> thanks
<nigelb> yep, sure :)
